# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Kaspersky Internet Security is filling the hd with files log.

## Thiago NS

Hello,  everyone!

Well, the KAS I have installed  here is creating huge log files in C: \  ProgramData \ Kaspersky, 1Gig,  2Gig, 3giga ...
And it happens whenever I  start the OS, the HD is getting nearly full.
In  option reports and storage of KAS is configured as follows:

-Record-events non-critical (off)
-Record-events  filesystem (disabled)
-Register Event Register  (disabled)
-Store-reporting by at most (3 days)
-Size Maximum aquivo (100MB)

Even  cleaning the files, which I think has nothing to do with the  problem,  KAS continues to create these log files.
Can someone help me eliminate those actions that KAS is filling  the hd  with a solution, hint or answer?
Thank  you in advance!
(Oh, I've looked on  google, including Kaspersky Lab forum, but nothing  can help me).

Attached files generated  by Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool.

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *2*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

